# Sperling mit seltsamen Hobby



## Dr.J (5. Feb. 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir haben seit ein paar Tagen einen Sperling mit einem seltsamen Hobby. Er kommt mehrmals am Tag ans Fenster und klopft. Betteln um Futter kann das nicht sein, denn im Schlingknöterich dahinter gibt es welches. Einen kranken Eindruck macht er auch nicht. Vielleicht ist er einsam, denn er ist mom ganz alleine. Seine Kumpels sind wohl zur Zeit in anderen Gärten unterwegs. Gestern saß er bei Dagmar's Auto auf dem Außenspiegel und hat sich im Spiegel betrachtet. Hmmm.

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## troll20 (5. Feb. 2018)

Der ist entweder nur in sich selbst verliebt (sprich in sein Spiegelbild)
Oder ihm ist einfach nur kalt.


----------



## jolantha (5. Feb. 2018)

Vielleicht will er ja auch rein, weil er aus einer Handaufzucht stammt


----------



## Dr.J (5. Feb. 2018)

jolantha schrieb:


> Vielleicht will er ja auch rein, weil er aus einer Handaufzucht stammt



Das hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber wenn das Fenster offen ist traut er sich nicht rein. Was soll er auch drin?


----------



## jolantha (6. Feb. 2018)

Dr.J schrieb:


> Was soll er auch drin?


Sich aufwärmen ???


----------



## Dr.J (6. Feb. 2018)

Aufwärmen wird überbewertet.


----------



## groecamp (6. Feb. 2018)

Solange er nicht die Dichtungen aus den Fenster raus puhlt ...


----------



## Dr.J (6. Feb. 2018)

Dafür schauen das Auto und das Fenster wie ne öffentliche Toilette aus.


----------



## Dr.J (6. Feb. 2018)

Habe eine neue Theorie. Offensichtlich hält er sein Spiegelbild für eine Rivalen, den es zu verscheuchen gilt.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Feb. 2018)

Der kommt von Tanny und hat sich verflogen.


----------



## Dr.J (7. Feb. 2018)

Tanny


----------



## DbSam (7. Feb. 2018)

Dr.J schrieb:


> Dafür schauen das Auto und das Fenster wie ne öffentliche Toilette aus.


Hhhmmm ...   
Vorher oder nachher? 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Biotopfan (7. Feb. 2018)

Hei, das hatten wir vor 2 Jahren ganz schlimm mit den Meisen.
Die sind wie bekloppt an die Scheibe geflogen und haben sich mit ihrem Spiegelbild angelegt.
Dauernd waren die Scheiben verrotzt und die gingen echt ganzschön zur Sache...ging wochenlang, warscheinlich solange wie das Brutgeschäft dauerte.
Letzten Frühling war es aber garnicht. Keinen Plan, woran das gelegen hat?
VG Monika


----------



## Kathrinvdm (7. Feb. 2018)

Letztes Jahr keine Fenster geputzt? 
(Nur ein kleiner Scherz!)


----------



## Biotopfan (7. Feb. 2018)

Hei, möglich..weiß ich nimmer
VG Monika


----------

